# HYSIDE Survey/Feedback on Camstraps



## Hyside Inflatables

Hey All,

Looking for your feedback!

We are in the process of sourcing out cam straps. We currently stock polypro cam straps, at a similar price to what you might find from NRS or AIRE.

We'd like to upgrade to Polyester straps, not only for marketing purposes, but for overall strength, abrasion resistance and turnaround time for production.

Here's a comparison of the two:

Polypro Polyester

900 lb test 2500 lb test

.060 thick .070 thick

will fade / does not fade

affected by chlorine, acids, oils / chemically resistant across the board

minor stretch (very minor) / no discernible stretch

good abrasion resistance / much better abrasion resistance


Avg cost for 6 ft strap: $5 ... Avg cost for 6 ft strap: $6
Avg cost for 15 ft strap: $7 ... Avg cost for 15 ft strap: $11

The other bonuses for going with Polyester straps are mainly for us...quicker turnaround, less minimum orders and our branding would be specific in our color scheme and logo font (see attached pic). Note that either way, the straps are made and assembled in the USA.

*SO the questions are:

1. Would you guys pay more for a better strap, or are you happy with what's currently out there (polypro)?

2. And more precisely, for all you HYSIDE fans, would it be worth it to have the iconic orange straps on a more durable polyester strap for more $$ or stick with polypro at a stock blue or black with block font?
*

Thanks for any feedback and helping us make our decision!!


----------



## cataraftgirl

I think the orange and blue Hyside straps are cool......but them I'm a girl, and like to accessorize.
I just bought a bunch for polyester straps, so I'll see how they hold up this summer. The polypro do get rough and stiff over time. They wreak havoc on my hands and fingers.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

*SO the questions are:*

*1. Would you guys pay more for a better strap, or are you happy with what's currently out there (polypro)?*

I am happy with what is out there. Never had any issues with any straps under "normal" uses. I even like when they wear in a little bit. But I am sure I'd buy one to try it out. But odds are I would lose it or someone would go home with it. So, I'd hate to spend more.

*2. And more precisely, for all you HYSIDE fans, would it be worth it to have the iconic orange straps on a more durable polyester strap for more $$ or stick with polypro at a stock blue or black with block font?*


I think orange would limit your market! Blue seems to go with more boats. I have never been a fan of black anything. It just seems to get too hot in the summer months.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback! Keep it coming!


----------



## orto11

*Straps*

I have all kinds of straps, mostly river booty. I use whatever on my junk boats. My custom boat I have the high end straps. Much smoother,softer and a better feel and a super tight weave. The Canyon straps came with my new boat package and at a 8.00 each replacement cost I wouldn't buy them, I think they are only available with a boat package. But they color match every strap to the exact powder coat color on a new boat package, that's kinda cool on something custom, a nice finishing touch. 

I think those straps with a new blue frame on a NEO Black Mini ,Yes!

So bottom line I will take them if included but buy them, at least 65.00 for a set of straps, Nope


----------



## DoStep

I have blue NRS straps that still have integrity after over 25 years of use. The custom strap works straps I got a few years back all but disintegrated in less than 5 years. I'll continue to purchase the NRS straps.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Thanks guys! So far the general consensus is that the NRS type polypro is doing the trick. And blue would be the best color to suit "most". 

Please respond if you agree and who might have any varying opinions!

Thanks again.


----------



## Melrose

Not in the questions but...
What is the availability/pricing/quantity needed for custom names on straps. I would bet the difference is close to the price of replacing mistakenly taken straps at the end of river trips each year. I've tried marker/paint/etc. But having my name/number imprinted on them would be more obvious to the dirtbags I boat with....no offense crew


----------



## Wadeinthewater

Melrose said:


> Not in the questions but...What is the availability/pricing/quantity needed for custom names on straps


The place that makes straps for me has a minimum of 5000 ft for custom weaving. The material is about $0.10/ft.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Wadeinthewater said:


> The place that makes straps for me has a minimum of 5000 ft for custom weaving. The material is about $0.10/ft.


+1, it's alot. So much so, that we're even debating whether or not to add the "2ft" "3ft" to each size, because it's a new minimum each change. Less of a minimum if we go with polyester though...


----------



## okieboater

I have purchased straps from a lot of sources over the years. NRS being the primary place.

For the last few years I have been using strapworks.com they will make them out of what ever color, fabric and buckle setup you can dream up.


----------



## Wadeinthewater

Hyside Inflatables said:


> we're even debating whether or not to add the "2ft" "3ft" to each size, because it's a new minimum each change.


Ours are just a company name and phone number. The lengths are stamped on the buckle.


----------



## cataraftgirl

I like the idea of the size on the strap. That's one thing I'm missing with my new strapworks straps. I put the size on the buckles with a sharpie, but that won't last long. Thank goodness with my new raft I need way less straps that I did with my cat.


----------



## gretch6364

I hate not having the length on the actual straps. I won't buy straps without it.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Thanks*



gretch6364 said:


> I hate not having the length on the actual straps. I won't buy straps without it.


Thanks!

We're planning on doing it for future straps. It will also be stamped on the buckle.

How do you like the quality of straps that are out there?


----------



## gretch6364

The NRS ones have been good so far. The others, seem to get crusty and hard, and frankly, the buckles and springs seem to go about the same time the straps do.

If I was buying a new boat, I would pay extra for better straps, assuming they also had better buckles that would last longer. The difference in price isn't different enough for me not to add onto a new boat.

I also think the orange would be a good way to go. It would make them stick out, get mixed up with others less, and would be a little different.

Only boats they really wouldn't match well with would be red boats. Most are grey or blue anyhow it seems...especially the owners you would be after.

Offering thicker straps for the frame to raft connection would be a must as well, and looped end straps for coolers and dry boxes.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

gretch6364 said:


> The NRS ones have been good so far. The others, seem to get crusty and hard, and frankly, the buckles and springs seem to go about the same time the straps do.
> 
> If I was buying a new boat, I would pay extra for better straps, assuming they also had better buckles that would last longer. The difference in price isn't different enough for me not to add onto a new boat.
> 
> I also think the orange would be a good way to go. It would make them stick out, get mixed up with others less, and would be a little different.
> 
> Only boats they really wouldn't match well with would be red boats. Most are grey or blue anyhow it seems...especially the owners you would be after.
> 
> Offering thicker straps for the frame to raft connection would be a must as well, and looped end straps for coolers and dry boxes.


Great feedback, thank you.


----------



## jakebrown98

I had to do some research to verify what I had. I can tell the difference between the blue numbered NRS straps and the NRS color coded ones in how they stretch and fray. I definitely like the blue ones better, I just always thought they were nylon. I like the sound of polyester for a bit more coin if it is better, but the tight blue NRS polypro does do the trick. 

Orange straps sound awesome! White lettering might look very nice. Having the length woven into material is essential. I also will not buy straps without this feature. I also don't really like a bunch of multicolored straps. A stamp on the buckle is far too hard to see. In my crew we all spray paint our buckles a different color; it lasts a few seasons at least and works for us. 

I've never had an NRS buckle wear out. The webbing breaks first. Fraying ends are a problem with NRS colored straps, but not really the blue ones. Whatever material you chose, make sure to get the end melting worked out well as that is really hard to do well at home. 

Let us know when they're for sale--if they're orange!


----------



## carvedog

So the one thing that jakebrown just alluded to is a big issue. If you have a problem with the tapered feed end of a polypro strap that goes into the cam buckle you can fix it with a razor knife and a lighter in the field in about a minute. If you have the same issue on polyester its a bitch. 

I just ordered some custom straps from strapworks and had my wife's name and number and a cool pattern put on. She loved them. It looks like they hot wire melted the end and at least half the straps we received aren't usable until I remelt them. I have sewn my own polyester straps for all the major frame straps on my boat (I have four dry boxes and the table). I thought I did a really nice job melting the ends and had a really hard time on the first trip as about frayed and became almost unusable during the trip. I have become better at creating the end but this has still been a source of frustration. 
I have also tried the 1.5 inch polypro for all frame straps but the buckles are so large, heavy and unwieldy that I am phasing those out as I get the polyester thing figured out. 
So in theory I love the idea of getting three times the breaking strength on major attachment points but the it has been a rocky road for me. 

When switching to polyester a high water Marsh Creek/Middle Fork was in the works and this video was my inspiration

Disaster in Lava - A rapid in the Grand Canyon - YouTube


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Thank you guys for the feedback! Ironed tip is a must, length on strap a must, and strong 1" straps (seems polyester preferred), especially for the shorter lengths. Got it.


----------



## GratefulOne

*woud def rep hyside!*

yes id pay a little more for nicer straps while repping hyside! I am very proud of my hysides and now sotar boats! id also like some nice hyside stickers! cheers man! .....


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Ok, so here's the dealio on our new straps. We'll be getting the following straps produced, based on the industry feedback as well as YOURS. Thank you for all your input!

-PolyPro webbing. Strong enough for the job and priced right.
-Blue webbing with Orange HYSIDE block font
-Length printed on the strap, as well as on the buckle
-Approx 1" flat ironed tip
-Strong buckle with center spring for equal load on strap.
-Strap sizes: 2, 3, 4, 6, 9, 12, 15, 20
-Cost, rough still, might change for 2015...discounts available for 2015 Pre-Season:
2' - $4.50
3' - $5.00
4' - $5.50
6' - $6.00
9' - $7.00
12'-$8.00
15'-$8.50
20'-$8.95

We should have our first shipment in about 3-4 weeks! We're also working on a new 'no hassle' boat bag design that will use the same webbing and buckles.

Once again, thanks for all the feedback! If you want to pick up some new straps, holler!


----------

